# New drawing "Ugly"



## MassDet (Jun 18, 2015)

So this started as a late night doodle that got insanely detailed. Also weird and creepy...even by my standards. As always I love feedback so let me know what you think.

Oh its 11X17 inches all done with my copic pen...which is now dead. RIP.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Well -- it definitely is different. This looks hard to do and I'm sure I could not do it. But I'm not into abstract especially one that depicts death. But I know there are a lot of people that would just love it.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Isn't it weird when your pen/pencil just takes over? 

Yes, it is definitely in the horror/goth genre, and I'm sure even if u don't like it, someone will. Post it on Facebook or Instagram and just see what happens.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I can appreciate the talent very much but it just creeps me out.


----------



## MassDet (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for the comments everyone. Yeah this one is a bit more overtly creepy than I like to do but the pen did seem to just take over. At least it was a productive weekend haha.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

I love this type of stuff. Very nicely drawn.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I have a title for it, "I could have been a contender".


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

I love this kind of drawings, and this one specially is great! It looks reeeaally hard to do, and it's perfectly made. 

Great work!


----------



## Travelnow85 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hold on...wait a minute.......dude....that thing started out as a sketch! Holy crap! Dude....that thing is awesome! Who cares how creepy it is. The skill level and detail is on point. The image it's self shows decay but the execution is beautiful! Great work man. Keep it up and keep posting man...I'd love to see more stuff from you and what your going to post next.


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

That's really awesome work, nice detailing and very fine work, very disturbing and creepy, yes, but in a good way ... It's really good and reminds me of Silent Hill disturbing creatures. Bravo.


----------



## MassDet (Jun 18, 2015)

These are seriously some of the nicest things I've ever had said about my artwork. Thanks so much guys. It's really nice to hear.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Seriously good Massdet, love the macabre nature of it, and your talent/skill really shows. Great proportions and shape from the rib cage to the curve of the spine, and the hands are excellently executed.
really well done.


----------



## Cupkicker (Aug 11, 2015)

Pretty cool


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Wooooooooaaaaaaahhhhh! Talk about taking me to Silent Hill with your art...Pyramid Head approves!  (monster from Silent Hill game)


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Melody Jeoulex said:


> Wooooooooaaaaaaahhhhh! Talk about taking me to Silent Hill with your art...Pyramid Head approves!  (monster from Silent Hill game)


Yay for Silent Hill  I love Silent Hill @[email protected]


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't but look what it made me do @[email protected]


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

And this ~-~


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes yes little Melody come to the dark side... of Silent Hill :biglaugh:
Oh look at that Pyramid Head always slicing something up :biglaugh:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

I wonder what is the cute girl on the right saying Melody >.<


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

FanKi said:


> I wonder what is the cute girl on the right saying Melody >.<


Since u asked, here it is (that's actually me 'cause I'm having monster crush with Pyramid Head..weird right?)


----------



## Piper Barrons Renegade (Aug 27, 2015)

I think it's lovely. It turns from something something that is beautiful and organic to something grotesque and organic, and yet, still lovely.


----------



## NeilSHowe (Nov 22, 2015)

This is weird and fun. Detail demands a higher resolution photo. Reminds me a little of that scene where the guy explodes in Akira. That or the weird black monster in Princess Mononoki. Cool stuff.


----------

